# Good indoor exercises.



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

What are some good indoor exercises you recommend?

I'm a jogger...I recently moved though, and I've found the heat can be too much for jogging.

I used to have this mini elliptical trainer, but it broke. 

Lately I've been trying some Tae Bo moves combined with martial arts kicks I have learned for an indoor workout. I also have been lifting some weights indoors.

I used to love my mini indoor trampoline. I would jump on it and watch Monty Python on tv. I don't have that anymore either though. I'm thinking of picking up another indoor trampoline or mini elliptical trainer.


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pull ups, chin ups (pull up bars are cheap)
Push ups
Pike push ups, handstands
Dips
Leg raises, russian twists, planks
Pistol squats

All I can think of right now for body weight exercises. Spending a little bit of money and getting some dumbbell handles and weights would go miles.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah you can buy one of those chin up bars for like $20 or less.

My favorite at-home exercises are as follows:

Exercises that need no equipment:
Pushups
Situps
Plank / Side-plank
Supermans
Lunges
Leg-ups
Monkey pushup / Pike press
Hillclimber
Squats can be done without any added weight
Opposite arm and leg raise, good for core

Exercises that need some equipment:
Chinups (with the bar in my door frame)
Squats (if you have a gym bag you can fill it with bags of rice for added weight)
Deadlifts (use the above gym bag method for added weight)
Shoulder press (use the gym bag method, lift it over head)
Bicep curl (gym bag again...)


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Go to youtube, type in "Bodyrock TV" and prepare to be more fit than you have ever been!


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

Indoors, I like to do Insanity Workouts. Sex is good too.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

airotciV said:


> Go to youtube, type in "Bodyrock TV" and prepare to be more fit than you have ever been!


Bodyrock tv... That woman... 





I forgot what I was going to say


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Vinyasa yoga.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh also the 30 Day Shred is kind of cool, I did it until I got bored of it. It has different levels of difficulty, that you're supposed to move up in 30 days, but obviously if you're less able, you do it more slowly.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

Lift weights.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

When I can't make it to the gym or outside for a run, I have a recumbent exercise bike which I use for a great indoors workout. I also have a body ball which can be used for all sorts of exercises. Resistance training is also a great way to workout indoors......... There are so... many ways that you can get a great workout just by using your own boddy weight against itself. I highly reccommend any of the things listed above for a great indoor workout)


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

omniblade said:


> What are some good indoor exercises you recommend?
> 
> I'm a jogger...I recently moved though, and I've found the heat can be too much for jogging.
> 
> ...



Everything you could ever want: You Are Your Own Gym: The Bible of Bodyweight Exercises

I LOVE that book.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Fitness Blender

They have fabulous full length workout videos. Many of these use bodyweight exercises, so they're good for an indoor workout with little to no equipment (though, you will need to purchase some after a point). You could also check out their youtube channel/fb page.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

whoops, already posted here... lol. Can this get deleted?


----------



## Vathir (Sep 3, 2012)

As lame as it sounds, exercise videos are your friend.


----------



## astromilk (Sep 17, 2012)

At home I do pilates, lifting and lots of bodyweight exercises.


----------



## DonCoryon (Sep 16, 2011)

I am going to go with Yoga as well. As a guy I add in a dumbbell routine to keep the guns looking polished, lol.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Keep it simple. 

Any exercise involving body-weight resistance is usually a good start, and if you need, support yourself until you are capable of doing so. Think about it, if you were hanging from a cliff, wouldn't you want to be able to pull yourself to safety? With that thought, I would want to be able to with one arm!

Also, start with core strength first. Ensure that your body areas are balanced, strength-wise. Many people wonder why they struggle with back pain, when they forget to workout their lower back! If you start working things out and getting into shape, and forget about your back, you are burdening yourself (mainly your back).

Last suggestion, to me is most important: *yoga*. Yoga is not about building your body or keeping in shape, thought it is a wonderful side-effect. Yoga should be focused more on healthy being and living through breathing and mental exercises, while even allowing your inner organs to operate while in physically different shapes and positions. Physically, it squeezes toxins out of your muscles and organs as well.


----------



## fotomoose (Sep 21, 2011)

Premium G said:


> Physically, it squeezes toxins out of your muscles and organs as well.


While I agree yoga is boss, that statement needs some backup of a scientific nature.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

I recently got back into freerunning and didn't have the muscle strength to actually do most of the moves. So spent 3 weeks indoors training 4 hours a week. 

I got a torrent for that p90x training dvd that went around. And althou they are quite cheesy and annoying. I found doing the "kenpo" "yoga" "stretching" and "core synergistics" really did do the trick. After the first few days of following the videos, i had muscles hurting i didn't think existed. a whole round body burn. Your giving a workout to pretty much every single muscle in your body. 


Very good for core training aswell. which is sooooooo much better and healthier than trying to build a shit load of muscle


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

go on the Blogilates YouTube channel. it's full of exercises you can do indoors with little or no equipment! I also like Jillian Michaels's workouts. I've been able to do them inside with limited space.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

On other day, me and friend from day of conscripting invent new exercise which have name " Russian exercise routine. "

First to do three set of wall squat and to one shot of vodka inbetween of set. Whoever lower average time, is pussy like little school girl and must drink three shot vodka.

Then, cigarette.

Then, three sets press ups and to one shot vodka inbetween of set. Whoever least press up is pussy like little school girl and must drink three shot vodka.

Then, cigarette.

Then fight. First to take three punch to chest is lose. Can not punch to head or penis. Loser is not allow speak for one day, alternate, drink five shots vodka. Then all to drinking vodka.

Is good indoor or outdoor, or also to the swimming pool, or at the schools.


----------

